# what other pets do you have?



## HototMama

i know most people here have pet rabbits. but what other pets do you have? i have rabbits, snakes, lizards, dogs, chickens, hamsters, mice, all that fun stuff. 
here of some of my critters, 

















and my pride and joy. my 2 dogs. Margo and Captain. :big kiss:


----------



## Amethystkytten

I have my girl trusty Rusty and for a temporary time 7 kittens and their momma...


----------



## HototMama

to cute! :inlove:


----------



## pani

I only have my rabbits. When I moved across states a few years ago, I left my cockatiel Monty and budgie Tally in the caring hands of my mum. 

I'd love to get a pug dog one day, but renting here is hard enough with rabbits; adding a pug to the equation is asking for trouble. I'll be a pug mama someday, just not right now.


----------



## 3willowsbunny

Besides Stewie (Flemish Giant Bunny), we have Kellie (15 year old African Grey Parrot), Charlotte (10 year old Golden Retriever), 5 parakeets (Rosie, Cloudy, Blueberry, Tiny, and Snowy), about 15 female guppies, 7 male guppies, and 10 Bettas (Edward, Victoria, Billy, Pumpkin, Rainy, Casper, Jasper, Simon, Colin, and Sir Strawberry) all in separate tanks so 12 fish tanks!


----------



## Morning_Snow

Besides Clover and Chestnut I have 4 cichlids, An Oscar named Dexter, a Jack dempsey Named Jack, a convict named Tiger, and a Jewel which I haven't named ^^. I also have a Guinea pig named Chihiro, but she is with another family so she can have a friend Guinea pig since her sister died. In the past I have owned three hamsters, two gerbils and a cat. I hope to one day have a pit bull and chickens ^^


----------



## missyscove

I just have my two rabbits but I live with three other vet students so there are also 3 dogs, 2 cats and a ferret in our house.


----------



## Phonetic Diabetic

I have 2 Chihuahuas (Maverick and Ava), 1 rabbit (Charlie), a cat (Conan), a cockatiel (Rowdy), and 5 fish tanks ranging from 29 gallons to 135 gallons. It's a bit of work, but I love my animal family.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We have 6 rabbits, 1 dog, and 1 Zebra Finch. Really have pared it down since we moved here 5 years ago. Used to have 8 aquariums from 17 to 160 gallons, a Koi pond, 4 tarantulas, 2 alligator lizards, 2 iguanas, 2 Cockatiels, 6 Finches, 3 dogs, 2 cats, 2 mice, a gopher snake, and 17 bunnies. I had my own zoo. I do miss my fish but it was just too far to move all of them.


----------



## BigBunny

nothing.... I only have Boomer Bunny.
I miss having lots of pets. But am renting now for the mean time so until we buy our new house it will just be Boomer.
We hope to get a cat and a yabbie when we move to the new house.


----------



## whiskylollipop

We've got Merlin our little hellraiser bun, two clownfish (Blue and Red), a huge bubbletip anemone (Big Momma), two sea snails (Bob and Mindy) and one tiny starfish (Filius). A bunny and an aquarium.

We might be getting another bunny soon though! My goal is a bunny quartet. But it will have to wait till we get a bigger place.


----------



## J.Bosley

We have....
11 Geckos (7 Crested Geckos, 1 Fat Tail Gecko and 3 Gargoyle Geckos)
1 Betta Fish
2 Rabbits
3 Dogs
1 Skinny Pig (Rescued, trying to find his forever home!)


----------



## MaciBear

I have 3 bunnies, 2 fish tanks, and 4 fainting goats.


----------



## Deapea

One totally spoiled and sweet barn cat. 
Twelve hens who are also sweet and spoiled.
One Mini American Eskimo, named Biscuit, who is spoiled rotten and is always my constant companion.


----------



## Leopold_Ruby

Two rescue dogs: Gus - beagle x shepherd x lab & Ella - boxer x bulldog x st bernard 
Two cats: Rupert - devon rex & Pie - devon rex
4 (soon to be 5) rabbits: Leo - holland lop, Ruby - polish, Pearl - lionhead and Wally - lionhead x
2 bearded dragons that live at our store. I had a cornsnake but the poor dear is on the loose right now.
90 gallon reef aquarium, 75 gallon planted discus tank and a 20 gallon goldfish tank for my 1 year old daughter.

I was huge into reptiles but sold my breeding collony of leopard geckos, crested geckos and sand boas when I got pregnant.


----------



## Leopold_Ruby

my goofball dogs, taken this morning.


----------



## Leopold_Ruby

I dont have any recent pics of my reef on my phone but it is beautiful! Aside from my daughter, its my pride and joy. I'm very proud of it.


----------



## rachaeeelanneee

My two dogs, Daisy (the little one), Bubbies (the one with the antlers  ), my cat Punkin, and of course, Moo! I have another cat but he hates pictures haha.


----------



## GRoberts99

I've got dogs, cats, fish, guinea pig and hamster too. :clapping:


----------



## Sweetie

I have one cat, two rabbits, and one fish in a 55 gallon fish tank. Going to get more fish once I get the nitrates down.


----------



## iLuvMyLilBuns

I have a dog and six rabbits


----------



## The Mockingjay

1 dog
2 gerbils
2 parakeets (budgies)
Millions (okay, maybe not that much) fish 
And my rabbit, Linus!


----------



## MMK

A horse
Two cats 
One saltwater aquarium and a three small freshwater!


----------



## Macapacaaa

African Pygmy Hedgehog
2 Cavalier King charles Spaniels


----------



## mariethomas

2 rabbits. 
3 dogs. 
2 turtles. 
1 goldfish.


----------



## Cloud_the_bunny

2 dogs a Pom named Mufassa, a Shihtzu named Isabella. Then I have my fish tank. I have a Jack Dempsey named Jack lol, a Firemouth named Jacob, and then 4 little tetras. I'm really surprised my cichlids haven't eaten my tetras yet.


----------



## Azerane

Currently none, until Dec 30 last year there was still our cat Sparks, who was almost 18.

In the future, I want a Somali cat (so much love for these cats), and a rescue cat. A German Shepherd and/or Border Collie dog and/or a rescue dog. Plus probably somebunny to bond with Bandit


----------



## fossingen

6 Rabbits, 2 guinea pigs and 3 cats 

Here's are some pictures of some of my rabbits.

1: Snövit (Meaning "Snow white")
2: Second Chance Channy
3: Bynäsuddens Mario aka Super Mario
4: Hallis Junior
5: Hallonet (Meaning "Raspberry")


----------



## merle

I only have my 6 bunnies (Misha, Frida, Gretchen's Dörte, Otto, Elliot and Basil) :bunny16

But me and my boyfriend own two Greyhounds and a Beagle


----------



## HototMama

wow, rabbits and Greyhounds and a Beagle... that is a dangerous mix...


----------



## Vet_Tech

Dogs: Hannah, Tebow
Cat: Chessie
Guinea Pigs: Phineas, Ferb
Mice: Elsa, Anna, Drusella, Anastasia


----------



## delbell

1holland lop, chinchilla, leopard gecko, russian tortoise, and 3 dogs


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## ChocoClover

Cats: Flora (black) and Toby (orange)




Parrot: Tika

1 fish

13 chickens




I used to have ducks, too, but they got TAKEN by predators. My mom doesn't want more ducks, but I do.




Rabbits: Theo, Shirley, and Snowy





Rest In Peace:

Dog: Bridget

Cats: Curio and Morgaine

Parrot: Beaker

Lizard: Scales

Rabbit: Otis

Many, many chickens

Several ducks

Tons of fish

(Sorry for the generalizations, I don't remember exactly how many)


----------



## jcottonl02

I have benji my bunbun who is 8 years old next month 


2 blue tongue skinks, winston and Mandela 


5 tarantulas (cobalt blue, king baboon, curly hair, chile rose and brazilian black) 


2 Tanzanian red claw scorpions 



And Gary, my giant african land snail! 


Soon to be adding a goliath as well! :-D 

Jen


----------



## surf_storm

I just have Shida my 8 month old Netherlands Dwarf 

And Bailey my rat 


RIP
Rats: Mischief, Loki, Dante and Nimbus
Dogs: Jessi - Silky Terrier and Tara - Dalmatian


----------



## FreezeNkody

4 rabbits.. 3 dogs.. 2 inside cats... A betta fish... And 15 stray cats I feed lol


----------



## Biscuitsmom

I have 2 hamsters, 2 dogs, 2 turtles , fish, and 5 guinea pigs.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer

I have one rabbit (Nessa), 1 dog (Dixie), 4 gerbils (Smokey, Daisy, Loki, and Chibi), 1 betta fish (Ecthelion..yes I named the fish.  ), and 1 toad (I think it's name is Jessica).
R.I.P.
Cats: Kobi and Honey 
Gerbils: Diamond and Onyx 
Ducks: Sam, Pippin, and Merry 
Many Lizards, toads, and snakes.


----------



## Aubrisita

There are some very cute animals here. 

I have: 2 labs, Lilly (chocolate) and Bubba (black)
2 cats, Tonks and Ollivander 
7 guinea pigs, 4 sows: Applesauce, Edie, Mia, and Daphne. 3 boars: Henry, Wilbur, and Abe.
1 bunny, Luna.


----------



## jeniferdwn

I have 2 kids, a 12 yr old girl and a 6 1/2 yr old boy,
3 dogs-1 lab-Bailey 2 yrs old, chihuahuas Chia and Chloe both 3 yrs old
2 hermit crabs-Sebastian and Mr. Krabs
4 rabbits -Munchkin a lion head, Flopsy, a lop ear and their 2 kits born yesterday


----------



## pebbless

2 lion head bunnies &#128048;


----------



## Blue eyes

Here is my crew -- but I forgot a photo of the hermit crab...

I won't even attempt all of our past pets... suffice it to say that one can have a lot of pets over the course of 30 years of marriage!

(oh, don't fret over the rat cage. They have a DCN, but these photos were in their temp cage when our A/C went out)


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Just added a puppy--Phillip J Fry. He's 14 weeks and a little over 60 pounds. The debate is,"leash or saddle?"


----------



## Blue eyes

Nancy McClelland said:


> Just added a puppy--Phillip J Fry. He's 14 weeks and a little over 60 pounds. The debate is,"leash or saddle?"


 
Aww! What kind is he?
I love big dogs.

I chuckle when someone calls our labradoodle a 'big' dog. He seems more medium-sized to me. Our prior dog was a Newfie.


----------



## Ivythelionhead

I have 6 guinea pigs, 4 rats, 4 betta fish, 1 rabbit, 1 hamster, 1 gerbil, 1 lovebird, 1 budgie, 1 dog and 2 cats.
And those are all mine.
My family has more my mom had 4 birds, a frog,a dog those are family pets tho.
My brother also had a ferret and a dog.
My sister has a dog


----------



## ollietherabbit

One rabbit and one cat!


----------



## Sweetie

I now have one cat, one rabbit and two fish.


----------



## sungura

I have a dog, 3 cats, 2 rats, 2 rabbits, a corn snake, 3 tarantulas and 2 fish tanks&#8230;I think that's it.


----------



## Ivythelionhead

I have many pets but here's Ollie my gerbil


----------



## Troller

A Betta fish named Vader and two Cockatiels that act more like dogs then birds.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Our new boy, Phillip J Fry is a Great Dane. He was a third bigger than his litter mates and his father is 208 pounds. Our Bull Mastiff used to be our biggest at 145 pounds.


----------



## Troller

Decided to show the birds since this cute pic was taken this morning.


----------



## jesasminirex

I have 2 horses, 3 goats, 5 cows, 14 chickens, 18 rabbits, 4 hamsters, 1 Gunnie pig, 14 goldfish, 2 oscar fish, 2 dogs, 2 cats and 1 bird.


----------



## MyJuneAngel

I see lots of animal lovers!!  We have 2 dogs, 2 cats, 3 rabbits, a dwarf hamster and fish. My children want either a ferret or a bird next.


----------



## jenniferdavidson

I've got my Flemish giant rabbit Jude, a labrador retriever named Eagle, a Swiss Mountain Dog/Maremma Sheepdog named Heather, two canaries named Paddington and William, two society finches named Huey and Dewey, three zebra finches named Bert, Ernie, and Snow White, a Gouldian finch named Armagh, and two budgies named Eamon and Ivee. Whooo that's a zoo!!! 

View attachment xcvjh.n,m.bmp


----------



## DockerooNdoper

Cool pets! Mine r:
Scarlett-

Rex- 

Dopey n doc-


Henrietta,beaker,matilda- 

Soon to get an outdoor cat,max, and 2 Pygmy goats


----------



## bunnylovin1093

I have had quite a few pets over the course of the years. Currently I have 2 guinea pigs Parsely and Banjo, Bambi my gorgeous bunny, two jack russel mixes Poppy and Hennie, and a budgie named Chip. More critters will be being added to the menargie soon such as chooks, a female bunny and a second budgie. In the past I've had a stick insect, another guinea pig, another budgie and a 12 year old dog called Sid but I was only 2 when he died.


----------



## whatever4andnomore

Lets see, apart from our 3 rabbits, Thumper, Black Jack and SunDancer, we have 2 guinea pigs, Mr Squeekies and Brownie. We also have my son's annoying cat, Edgar. (My son is an instigator, so is Edgar, they are a great match!) We also have Kermit the frog, some kind of tree frog, my daughter caught him when we were on vacation. She also has a beta. My son's Bearded Dragon, Yoshi, went to his new home today. He is really cool, but he didnt get the attention the other pets had, so one of my coworkers wanted to take him. He went to a home with 2 young boys,so he will get LOTS of attention! Miss you Yoshi, but I am glad you will be the center of attention with your new family!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Our little puppy turned six months last week and he only weighs 118 pounds.


----------



## Domino14

I have 2 dogs, 2 hamsters and 1 rabbit


----------



## Lioness

I have 2 rabbits, 2 kittens and 4 hamsters  all animals except one kitten are boys  the only girl in the house besides me and she is a little diva haha View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1416339068.189561.jpg
Snælda (feather) 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1416339104.606586.jpg
Snúður (Muffin) View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1416339164.083216.jpg
Álfur (elf) View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1416339203.993032.jpg
Bjartur  then there is the hamsters Karel, Buffi, Dreki (dragon) and Litli (little) View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1416339480.080314.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1416339613.798431.jpg


----------



## Lioness

Oh yeah Bjartur means Bright


----------



## svenghoulie

My baby Svenghoulie has two older brothers, one Labrador named Hawkeye and one cat named Polo. Hawkeye and Polo love visiting Svenghoulie's cage occasionally and say hello. Lol they're so cute! (Svenghoulie is never left unattended with either of her older brothers.)


----------



## Sugarbread

My only other fur baby is Pebbles, she's going to be six in a week. She's a pitbull/boxer/Akita/golden retriever mix. She's the sweetest dog ever, aaaaand she literally never barks. My dad owns her father and a friend owns her mom, I picked her out the day she was born, lol.

Here's a pic of my girlie.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1416374757.397968.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1416374794.704267.jpg


----------



## madisonl702

I have Bugsy, my little indoor fuzzy, and a jersey wooly I'm getting today. Plus two Dutch outside that I'm selling. We have 1 rooster, we had 6 potbellied pigs, 1 steer cow, 6 horses, 4 sheep and an inside Yorkshire terrier.


----------



## Blue eyes

I posted back in the summer, but have since added a sweet Syrian hamster to our family! 
Believe it or not, I got him from a hamster rescue! (didn't know there was such a thing just for hamsters)
Again, I do not have a photo of our hermit crab.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Phillip J Fry is a Merlequin (color) Great Dane--he's 7 months and over 160 pounds and still thinks he's a lap dog.


----------



## Blue eyes

Nancy McClelland said:


> Phillip J Fry is a Merlequin (color) Great Dane--he's 7 months and over 160 pounds and still thinks he's a lap dog.


 
Do you have a photo? Great Danes can be such sweet (big) babies!


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Nancy has a boatload on Facebook--from when he was 8 weeks (15 pounds) till just a couple of days ago.


----------



## Katiedarling

I love Great Danes! I used to house sit for a friend who had one named Vegas. She was so awesome! I would love to have an Irish Wolfhound(I'm a fan of big dogs), but for now we have Lucky and Lola, our pit bulls and my Lucille Bunn. My most favorite pet of my whole entire life. LOL


----------



## riddick07

Lots... I have 9 parrots, a cat, a horse, a bearded dragon, 4 snakes and the bunny. I have had many different kinds of animals in the past and this is actually a fairly small number for me.

Cockatiels - Rin, Ryner, Renji and Dante




Green Cheek Conures - Monster and Monkey




Sun Conure - Loki




Bare Eyed Cockatoo - Folger




Yellow Naped Amazon




Red Tailed Boa - Lucky




Ball Python - Catty




Striped Bloodred Corn Snake




Butter Corn Snake




Bearded Dragon


----------



## riddick07

And the last two of mine

Paige




Quarter Horse - Chip


----------



## madisonl702

riddick07 said:


> Lots... I have 9 parrots, a cat, a horse, a bearded dragon, 4 snakes and the bunny. I have had many different kinds of animals in the past and this is actually a fairly small number for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Cockatiels - Rin, Ryner, Renji and Dante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Cheek Conures - Monster and Monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Conure - Loki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bare Eyed Cockatoo - Folger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Naped Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Tailed Boa - Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ball Python - Catty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Striped Bloodred Corn Snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butter Corn Snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bearded Dragon




I love the decals on your wall! Aren't some of those snakes poisonous? What do you feed them? I have a horse too! Well two, actually. A quarter pony and my Arab cross.View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1418054795.390481.jpg
The one in the front ins my Arab cross (Gem)and the one in the back is the quarter pony(Dreamer).


----------



## madisonl702

riddick07 said:


> Lots... I have 9 parrots, a cat, a horse, a bearded dragon, 4 snakes and the bunny. I have had many different kinds of animals in the past and this is actually a fairly small number for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Cockatiels - Rin, Ryner, Renji and Dante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green Cheek Conures - Monster and Monkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Conure - Loki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bare Eyed Cockatoo - Folger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yellow Naped Amazon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red Tailed Boa - Lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ball Python - Catty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Striped Bloodred Corn Snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butter Corn Snake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bearded Dragon




I love the decals on your wall! Aren't some of those snakes poisonous? What do you feed them? I have a horse too! Well two, actually. A quarter pony and my Arab cross.View attachment 13377
The one in the front is my Arab cross (Gem)and the one in the back is the quarter pony(Dreamer).


----------



## madisonl702

Oops, it sent more than once.


----------



## Katiedarling

I just got 4 Buff Orpington Pullets. They are 5 weeks old now. My Golden Girls. Blanche, Rose, Dorothy & Sophia.


----------



## MiniLopMad

Other than my 6 bunnies, I have... 2 dogs. A chocolate Labrador named Chocco and a border collie mix named Luna.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429107227.662486.jpg

A ragdoll cross domestic short hair cat named Whiskas.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429107446.618404.jpg

A guinea pig named Nate
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429107585.633890.jpg

and a blue budgie named Gummy (no good photos, sadly)


----------



## pepperandtootsie

I have 2 dogs 2 rabbits and 2 sugar gliders


----------



## fluffybuns

I used to keep tropical fish and chickens but we re-homed them when we moved and now we just have 2 rabbits and a garden. 
I think Melvin misses the other animals, he used to spend hours lounging in front of the sliding glass door watching the chickens play in the yard or on the couch looking into the fish tank.


----------



## hamsterdance

I have two dachshunds, four budgies, my two lops, and many fish-tropical and our pond.View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429679917.654790.jpg
sasha and moo^View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429679971.729662.jpg
^one of the budgies, Joey
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429680035.478157.jpg
Macy and Leo^
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429680063.508795.jpg
^Moo fishing for goldfish in the pond


----------



## Marite

How nice to see many kind of pets.
We have 11 bunnies, 3 dogs, 2 cats, 6 hens and a rooster :bunnydance:


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry

I have 3 since one of my dogs died 4 days ago but that gap will soon be filled and that was the puppys friend so he fell into depression and barely came out of it today, so we will adopt a dog in 9 days *yay!*AND one of thems a-soon-to-be mom so plus however much shes gonna have, so 4+ dogs 2 rabbits and hopefully if all goes well 1 kitten


----------



## BlazeBunnies

I have 4 dogs, 29 rabbits, 3 birds, 10 hermit crabs, 6 fish, 8 guinea pigs, 1 ferret, 1 frog and 1 turtle  

I Resuce most animals and I am starting my own Resuce soon yay!! 
The turtle, ferret and frog are rescues  I am looking rehome the turtle as I can't keep her atm  

I am moving to a farm property very soon and they are selling there animals with be property and they use to be a petting zoo  so I will have there animals and can start a farm rescue as well as domestic one.

Will post some photos when I get home  

Here is a couple of my buns (well more than a couple) 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438925527.093831.jpg

Storm 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438925572.048727.jpg

Smokey

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438925628.251735.jpg

Leo and thumper 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438925683.423246.jpg

Oliver

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438925727.541448.jpg

Skittles 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438925751.294729.jpg

Scarlett


----------



## MiniLopMad

Besides the 8 bunnies (Pluto, Emily, Bella, Cloud and the 4 kits)..

I have 2 dogs; Chocco the lab and Luna the border collie mix View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438927342.208854.jpg


1 cat; Whiskas the ragdoll mix 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438927455.710366.jpg


3 guinea pigs; Simba, Puzzle and Nate 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438927517.670411.jpg


1 bird; a budgie named Gummy 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438927571.037230.jpg


1 ferret; Soren  
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438927644.022103.jpg


----------



## Dark_Sama

In addition to my little Calcifer bunny, I've got six rats (Romeo, Biscuit, Jellybean, Shadow, Bolt, and Lucifer). 
There's also a cat and two dogs, but those are my roommate's pets. c:


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

MC Bunnies said:


> I have 4 dogs, 29 rabbits, 3 birds, 10 hermit crabs, 6 fish, 8 guinea pigs, 1 ferret, 1 frog and 1 turtle
> 
> I Resuce most animals and I am starting my own Resuce soon yay!!
> The turtle, ferret and frog are rescues  I am looking rehome the turtle as I can't keep her atm
> 
> I am moving to a farm property very soon and they are selling there animals with be property and they use to be a petting zoo  so I will have there animals and can start a farm rescue as well as domestic one.
> 
> Will post some photos when I get home
> 
> Here is a couple of my buns (well more than a couple)
> View attachment 15948
> 
> Storm
> 
> View attachment 15949
> 
> Smokey
> 
> View attachment 15950
> 
> Leo and thumper
> 
> View attachment 15951
> 
> Oliver
> 
> View attachment 15952
> 
> Skittles
> 
> View attachment 15953
> 
> Scarlett




Ahh! I wasn't a bird and a ferret so bad! I love them both&#128521;


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

MiniLopMad said:


> Besides the 8 bunnies (Pluto, Emily, Bella, Cloud and the 4 kits)..
> 
> I have 2 dogs; Chocco the lab and Luna the border collie mix View attachment 15954
> 
> 
> 1 cat; Whiskas the ragdoll mix
> View attachment 15955
> 
> 
> 3 guinea pigs; Simba, Puzzle and Nate
> View attachment 15956
> 
> 
> 1 bird; a budgie named Gummy
> View attachment 15957
> 
> 
> 1 ferret; Soren
> View attachment 15958




Sorry, my last post quoted the wrong person. Here's who I wanted to quote in the first place&#128521;


----------



## aBeautifulHope

I love everyone's pets &#128525;. I, along with Luna my holland lop, have two horses (Sonny a bay/brown Quarter Horse and Artemis 'Missy' a big black Percheron/Friesian), a pony (Flutter...a black mini/shetland), and two dogs (Max the border collie/mini Aussie and Mara the LGD [shes an Anatolian/Great Pyrenees]) . I'll attach pictures of everyone below 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440804487.948864.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440804501.930207.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440804523.080295.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440804536.297730.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440804550.183099.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440804562.518187.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440804589.155275.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440804602.940477.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440804626.777184.jpg


----------



## aBeautifulHope

Here's a few more too, just because &#128521;
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440804669.000264.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440804680.901743.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440804698.084140.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440804709.768068.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440804718.586768.jpg


----------



## MILU

I'm in love with the bunny in the last pic above this comment!!!


----------



## stevesmum

We have a pond in our backyard, I guess the fish are our pets. Sadly we lost three koi this year; one died in spring probably from a weak immune system after the long winter; one I had to put out of his misery when he freakishly got caught in the net while I was skimming, and one committed suicide last week by jumping out of the pond while we were at work. But we haven't lost a single goldfish lol. Tough little buggers.. We still have three koi left and a bunch of goldfish.


----------



## BlazeBunnies

That's so cool! Surprised the birds don't get em


----------



## stevesmum

Actually the fish are pretty savvy, the neighbours cats come and look at them I suspect, so they are a bit skittish. Plus we don't really have herons or any of those big birds here to eat them, and the magpies and crows don't seem to bother. Now for fall we have a big net covering the pond to keep the leaves out, which helps too. Having a pond is a lot of work and some expense, but worth it for nice relaxing days in the back yard all summer.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

Amen. When we moved here from California I had to leave my fishies behind as the temps here are not all that conducive to having a pond. Our dogs keep the cats out of the yard and any large birds too. The only problem I had was with a Opposum family--they drug out one of my Koi( and he was big) and killed him and ate maybe a 15th. I set some snares the next day and they all took a trip in our "toter" to the dumps.


----------



## aBeautifulHope

MILU said:


> I'm in love with the bunny in the last pic above this comment!!!



Awww! Thank you so much! Luna is absolutely adorable, if a bit of an independent poop face at times


----------



## Jackalope

An 80 lb. giant hound dog, 3 Betta fish, two teens, a pre-teen, and a toddler. HA! HA!


----------



## Baron

Just the Baron and I live here, but on occasion, I have my brother and his cat Snowbell. The Baron has made friends with Snowbell but I don't think it is mutual. Once in a great while when they visit, she will raise a paw to swat him, but then look very confused as to why he hasn't run away. Then she ends up retreating as he tries to be too friendly. He also out weighs her so I guess she finds him intimidating. 

I worry more about the Baron injuring my brother, more than anyone else in the house. But I have warned him not to pick up the Baron.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

2 great danes, 2 zebra finches, and 5 assorted bunnies from 3 to 8 pounds. Pared our brood way down since we became empty nesters and moved here.


----------



## TinysMom

We have a dog, three cats (one of which has adopted us and moved herself in...thanks to my daughter leaving the back door open a lot) along with the 8 remaining rabbits we have left. Oh yes - and three hedgehogs....and three prairie dogs!


----------



## Strax

Three buns, one dog, one cat, and two ferrets. Had a Guinea pig that recently passed. 

Everyone gets along super duper well other than the ferrets. They don't get along with anyone haha!


----------



## Chrissy

I have rabbits,2 cats, 2 dogs, 2 goats, 6 chickens, and a hampster.


----------



## SableSteel

I have rabbits, show pigeons (Kings, Frillbacks, Ice Pigeons, 1 saddle homer and 1 parlour tumbler), zebra finches, coturnix quail, a cardigan welsh corgi, a cat, a millipede, and an Indian Ringneck Parrot


----------



## Critterfan87

Was quite surprised to see so many on here with reptiles!
Don't have a rabbit yet but we have 3 Chihuahuas, Isabella (16yrs) Ty Lee (5yrs) and Tigerlily (2yrs) 
4 cats, Katara (8yrs) Gregor and Ivan (6yrs) and Mercedes (3yrs.) A Russian tortoise, a Box turtle, a Gargoyle gecko and a fluctuating number of snakes, as we have a small hobby business breeding and selling them, though our breeder snakes are pets first and everyone is named. Too many to list right now, LOL! We currently have 13 species (though we've kept 22 previously) and have 49 permanent residents. We also do some educational shows and presentation type things with our tamest snakes, what I call the ambassador pool.


----------



## Imbrium

Pigeons? <3 that! We have four rabbits (Lionhead/Harlequin, Californian, Dutch and Holland Lop), four cats (mom, a rescue, and 3 of 5 offspring from when she escaped from the motel we lived in temporarily and got knocked up before we could get her spayed - the other two went to live with my hubby's dad and paternal grandmother), 2 sugar gliders, 10 society finches, 7 diamond doves (the tiniest of the dove/pigeon family) and a turtle (RES). Plus, four feeder goldfish the turtle hasn't bothered to eat, lol. We're saving up for a snake in the future, because snakes are simply awesome!


----------



## Critterfan87

Here are some pictures of my Zoo. Puppies first, this one is a flash back pic of my newest puppy, Tigerlily, the day we picked her out, at 12 days old. She is a fawn Merle Chihuahua and currently 2 years old.







Day after we got to bring her home.






Cuddling with my middle child, Ty Lee. They play a lot and get on well.






Ty Lee again.






And my first baby, Isabella. She will be turning 16 a little later this year. She had a big health scare at the beginning of the year, needed two back to back surgeries and an almost week long stay at the vet's but she's bounced back and is as sassy as ever, though I'm still trying to get a little more meat on her bones. She lost every bit of spare flesh she had during the ordeal.


----------



## Critterfan87

And then the kittens ...
First is Katara, our oldest. She a fat and lazy lump.





Our two boy dorks, Ivan the orange and Gregor the gray. Gregor is a troublemaker but he is also super sneaky. Ivan is a lovable doofus.





And the youngest and most annoying of them all, the super fluffy and pretty Mercedes, Mercy for short. She and Gregor get into the most trouble but she doesn't bother being sneaky and talks back when told no about anything.


----------



## Critterfan87

Some of the snakes. 
Zeke, male Anaconda Western Hognose. He is our youngest male and not quite full grown. Went to his first educational event last month and did really well, as expected/hoped.





Patience, our sub adult female Tricolor Hognose. (Completely different species than the Westerns, though with some similarities in behaviors and temperaments.) Although she's not suited to be an ambassador, her adult future boyfriend is one of our best and longest running ambassadors. 





Nikys, our Classic colored Scaleless corn snake. She is currently our only scaleless and also had her first time at an event last month and despite being a little young, did very well. Scaleless is a recessive gene similar to hairlessness in rats and cats, it removes nearly all the scales on the top half of the snake's body and does not impact the relative health and longevity of the snake, though like with hairless examples in mammals, can make them a little more susceptible to some types of harm. Scaleless feel really interesting, kind of like suede.





Suri, our nearly adult female Honey Tessera corn snake. Corn genes are a hobby of mine and there are so very many of them, so we have the most corns of any of the species we keep, currently 18. I love the Tessera gene especially, so I've got 11 Tessera.





Hadrian, male part Candycane line Amel Tessera corn. He did amazing at his first show last month and was a crowd favorite, even had a family come by 5 different times through the day to hold him. I was actually mildly concerned that they would try to make off with him, lol.





Okay, I'll stop with this last one, the last but far from least! Iroh, male Green Tree python, our one and only python.


----------



## Scarly

Thumper: Female Rex X Lop - Adopted 04.02.18 DOB 05.12.2017
Buzz: Male Malamute X Husky - Adopted 01.08.18 DOB 06.06.2015
Peter: Male American Fuzzy Lop - Adopted 24.03.19 DOB 21.06.17


----------

